# Gold Jewellery



## his5r2m (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am a self-employed jeweller currently working In the U.K. My main interest is making and then selling gold jewellery but I also buy second hand jewellery to sell on or recycle. I've reached the age now where I really fancy a change though and a new life in spain really appeals to me, especially after browsing this forum.

I know that there is a big jewellery industry in Spain and that gold especially is popular. I was just wondering iof anyone could help me with the following questions that I have?

1) how much does the average market stall cost to rent? How do I go about obtaining a trading licence?

2) As my Spanish is limited, I was hoping to initially start up my business in a large, predominantly English speaking expat community. Where would be the best place in southern Spain to do this?

3) As a supplementary form of income I also buy 2nd hand jewellery. Are there any other gold buyers in Spain that do something similar to me?

4) I really like the idea of a self-contained, secure residential village, preferabley with other british expats in it. Does anyone know where I can find details on them?

An answer to any one of my questions, or any advice on where to go to find out more information, would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Arthur


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I can only answer no. 3. Yes, there are many now advertising ,both locally & nationally, buying gold for cash. ( about 20 € Gram, the more honest ones. lol. ) Also there are Spanish pawnbrokers doing the same. In the present economic climate they have plenty of clients, So you'll need to bring plenty of money. lol. I have even seen tv programmes on the surge in gold buying in various areas of Spain & who & why are the people selling ? I can't help with your other questions but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to offer you some help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I can only answer no. 3. Yes, there are many now advertising ,both locally & nationally, buying gold for cash. ( about 20 € Gram, the more honest ones. lol. ) Also there are Spanish pawnbrokers doing the same. In the present economic climate they have plenty of clients, So you'll need to bring plenty of money. lol. I have even seen tv programmes on the surge in gold buying in various areas of Spain & who & why are the people selling ? I can't help with your other questions but I'm sure someone will be along shortly to offer you some help.


We have seen ads for shops that buy gold too, two more have opened locally in the last year.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Se compra oro*

We were in Madrid in January and there were people on every corner wearing those green flouro shirts which said "Si se compra oro" (Yes we buy gold) which I found fascinating. According to my spanish friend, everyone is having to pawn the family treasure to survive the QFC (global financial crisis ).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockm said:


> We were in Madrid in January and there were people on every corner wearing those green flouro shirts which said "Si se compra oro" (Yes we buy gold) which I found fascinating. According to my spanish friend, everyone is having to pawn the family treasure to survive the QFC (global financial crisis ).


there are ads all over the tele too - the companies even pay the postage


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockm said:


> We were in Madrid in January and there were people on every corner wearing those green flouro shirts which said "Si se compra oro" (Yes we buy gold) which I found fascinating. According to my spanish friend, everyone is having to pawn the family treasure to survive the QFC (global financial crisis ).


To be fair, those "We buy gold" places have always been there, but they've stepped up their "marketing" aka sandwhich board advertising, recently. I actually went in one of those places on Friday with my daughter as she had found a broken chain on the floor months before. They didn't accept it as it was 14 carot (sp?) and she said that in Spain they only work with 18 and above.


----------

